# New Shadowcast 18



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I picked up my new Shadowcast 18 last week a day before the hurricane. I wanted a nimble, skinny-draft tunnel-hull with a tiller that didn't break the bank. This rig fits the bill perfectly. Also, I want to say that Erin, Rory, and the rest of the crew at Ankona have been an absolute pleasure to work with during the design and construction of my boat. The experience of working with a small, custom builder is just night and day compared to dealing with the big production companies, even the good ones. 

Here's what I ordered. 

- 18 Shadowcast w/matterhorn white hull and full ice blue interior (love this classic look)
- Tohatsu 30 four-stroke
- 12 gallon fuel cell
- Tiller console with plumbed livewell jumpseat
- Front and rear deck hatches
- Motorguide Xi5 55lb w/Precision GPS and quick-release mount
- Float-on aluminum trailer with swing-tongue
- poling platform removable sissy bar
- 22' Moonlighter carbon-fiber push pole
- Powertech SRA4 10-pitch prop

I had Ankona add a few additional features to the boat (turned out great):

- additional coring material on the front and rear bulkheads in addition to the front wall of the console for securing wiring and electronics without having to through-bolt
- custom rigging tube that runs from the bow to the console and from the console to to the stern
- welded tabs on the platform for a push pole caddy and puck-style anchor light

I did not have Ankona do any of the rigging other than hanging the engine and installing the quick-release mount prior to the deck cap going on. I will be doing all of the custom rigging myself. Most of the components will be arriving this week and I'll get to work on it over the weekend. I'll post pictures along the way.


----------



## jddurango (Jul 7, 2015)

Awesome skiff! Congrats.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Sweet looking boat. What is hull weight?


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I believe the hull weight is about 350lbs.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

You are right about that color! I love that combo! Nice looking skiff. Congratulations!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

One of my favorite color combos...best of luck!


----------



## C.Ward (Jan 19, 2016)

Sweet ride! Would you measure the cockpit length, and width? Curious as the the size of it.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

C.Ward said:


> Sweet ride! Would you measure the cockpit length, and width? Curious as the the size of it.


Sure thing. I'll take some measurements this evening.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Stunning simplicity! Congrats!


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Good looking rig congrats


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice boat. You're going to love that motor, if it's anything like my 50 you're going to be amazed at the fuel economy.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the comments fellas. I haven't had much time to do a whole lot of rigging yet. I did design my electronics panel for the tiller console. I had International Marine cut this in 1/4" matte black acrylic with their CNC laser. First pic is unpopulated. Second pic is with 8 Bocatech switches (sealed, with resettable breaker), 12V accessory, dual USB, redundant trim/tilt switch, and a switch for the ACR ground (for when the onboard charger is working). Hopefully I can get this installed and wired up in the console over the next week or so. Still waiting on the new TotalScan transducer for the Simrad Go7XSE. Supposed to ship early next week.


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

Great looking sled! One thing I've always been curious about on the SC's, why doesn't Ankona ever seem to run rod tubes through front bulkhead?


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

I asked Rory that exact question. Basically, the curvature of the hull going forward would put a harsh bend in the rod tubes. 

I'll have six vertical rod holders on the console, two on the platform, and the four under gunnels. The Taco triple aluminum rod holders don't stick out much at all. Perfect for the console so you can still walk around it easily.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Nice rig -- look forward to seeing some posts of the rigging!


----------

